# regarding my phd



## arunna (Jun 8, 2015)

Im am planning to do my research in the area of using technology to teach english. can anyone help me with identifying which area i can work on and what are the updations on this topic.. can someone suggest a title??


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2015)

For starters you can look for smart classes and along that you can use the example of visual aid to teach children at village schools.


----------

